# Tren ace problems!!!!



## bigpapa101 (Dec 22, 2010)

Does anyone on tren ace ever get like hot  flashes and just start itching soo bad that if feels like needles are  coming through there skin?  I just finished up a bottle dont know what  causes me to do this but this shit sucks, it prevents me from going  anywhere to where the sun may shine on me, tanning, showers, anything  that involves heat i can not be around...i keep my house at about 72  degrees Fareighnheight and i can just all of a sudden get really hot and  itch so bad that i feel like just jumping into a ice bath...any advice  would be great.  My doc said my red blood count may be high and causing  this, we did blood work and now waiting on my work to come back..should  be with in the next week.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 also to get the itch to go away i eighther have to go somewhere to where it is cold or in front of a fan, the gym has not been so fun for me here lately...PLEASE HELP!  I have ran tren in the past and never had this happen, i love it so much and do want to give it up!


----------



## XYZ (Dec 22, 2010)

It's your diet.

When you eat carbs the tren ignites them causing the "heat" in which you speak of. 

I've never heard of the itching.


----------



## bigpapa101 (Dec 22, 2010)

CT said:


> It's your diet.
> 
> When you eat carbs the tren ignites them causing the "heat" in which you speak of.
> 
> I've never heard of the itching.



Thanks, the heat is not really the big issue here...i can deal with it, i kind of like that part.  The itching that comes along with the heat is whats driving me litteraly insane, when i say that i mean it!


----------



## BigBird (Dec 22, 2010)

Not for nothing but someone close to me passed away from liver cancer and one of the early symptoms was intense aggravating itching.  If you had some orals in your stack maybe it would be good to get liver values checked just to rule that out hopefully.  But you said results of bloodwork are pending so perhaps that's something the doc is checking on as well.


----------



## bigpapa101 (Dec 22, 2010)

BigBird said:


> Not for nothing but someone close to me passed away from liver cancer and one of the early symptoms was intense aggravating itching.  If you had some orals in your stack maybe it would be good to get liver values checked just to rule that out hopefully.  But you said results of bloodwork are pending so perhaps that's something the doc is checking on as well.




Wow hate to hear that, yes he is checking everything from liver to you name it...i dont think it is my liver but you never know.  By the way my doc knows everything about my AAS use and this is why he is doing all these tests to see what is causing it...thanks!  

ANY input at all is appreciated!


----------



## VictorZ06 (Dec 22, 2010)

I know what you mean.  Tren is notorious for such side effects, that's why we encourage candidates to start off with real low doses.  How much are you running?  Some might say to donate blood....I suggest lowering your dose and see how that works.  It may be overdosed (doubt it though).


/V


----------



## ROID (Dec 22, 2010)

Did you switch brands  or have you ran this particular product before ? i'm gonna guess this has to be a new source.

sounds like you are having an allergic reaction. What other hormones are you running with the tren ?

seems your source may have gotten contaminated powder possibly, but it would seem that there would be more than one person with similar problems.

If you haven't, I would stop everything, even supplements.


----------



## bigpapa101 (Dec 22, 2010)

VictorZ06 said:


> I know what you mean.  Tren is notorious for such side effects, that's why we encourage candidates to start off with real low doses.  How much are you running?  Some might say to donate blood....I suggest lowering your dose and see how that works.  It may be overdosed (doubt it though).
> 
> 
> /V



I was running it at 75mg/ml ED then cut it back to 75mg EOD that didnt do the trick so i cut it back to 50mg EOD so i dont really know what to do, tried all i know...just hope that someone on here has experienced this itching shit as i have and come up with something.  I have had some sides in the past with tren like the sweats and such but with this cycle so far, i get really hot and itchy but have not sweated but maybe twice during a workout since the tren has kicked in...dont know man, i love tren but right now it is hating me.  I know its good, i am getting results but the itching part is no where near worth the results!  I cant even finish haveing sex before i go into this prickling itching feeling, its bad!


----------



## bigpapa101 (Dec 22, 2010)

ROID said:


> Did you switch brands  or have you ran this particular product before ? i'm gonna guess this has to be a new source.
> 
> sounds like you are having an allergic reaction. What other hormones are you running with the tren ?
> 
> ...




I get my Tren and Tren only from a trusted friend that i have seen him make it as i have made it myself.  He makes it from the fina pellets and it is real legit stuff, no one else is having this problem just me that i know of and i know there is alot of it going around here...


----------



## VictorZ06 (Dec 22, 2010)

I dono bro, something might have went wrong with the cooking.  Is your friend using the same batch of tren??


/V


----------



## bigpapa101 (Dec 22, 2010)

ROID said:


> Did you switch brands  or have you ran this particular product before ? i'm gonna guess this has to be a new source.
> 
> sounds like you are having an allergic reaction. What other hormones are you running with the tren ?
> 
> ...



Sorry about that I am running sus325 from axio and i kicked it all off with some Dbol from Axio and some GP Anadrol...I am also running test prop ED at 100mg.  plan on dropping the sus at the end last month and bump the prop up to about 150mg ED and throw some winni in at 50-70mg....damn this itch, i can get it setting at the computer sometimes if i get hot, that is how bad it is, not a normal itch it is like pins and needles coming through my skin.


----------



## bigpapa101 (Dec 22, 2010)

VictorZ06 said:


> I dono bro, something might have went wrong with the cooking.  Is your friend using the same batch of tren??
> 
> 
> /V



Yes, same batch...we have been using this same source for the pellets and everything else for about 2 years now, weird as hell!

BP


----------



## BigBird (Dec 22, 2010)

Keep us posted with the blood work results.  Hopefully, it's got nothing to do with your liver.  Would your friend be willing to let you sample another batch just to see if you get same itching dilemma?


----------



## bigpapa101 (Dec 22, 2010)

He and others that i know that are using this are not getting this side effect at all, it sucks for now but i guess when all the blood work comes back we should be able to tell something from that.  The doctor said that tren raises your red blood count cells and creates more and the ones they create are not strong enough to compete with the others and when i get this hot flash and start itching it is coming from all of the sudden the lost of red blood cells because of the ones that the tren ace created are not strong enough to do what they are meant to do...i cant really go into details i am just telling you all that i remember him saying about it...you ever heard of that?


----------



## BigBird (Dec 22, 2010)

bigpapa101 said:


> Sorry about that I am running sus325 from axio and i kicked it all off with some Dbol from Axio and some GP Anadrol...I am also running test prop ED at 100mg. plan on dropping the sus at the end last month and bump the prop up to about 150mg ED and throw some winni in at 50-70mg....damn this itch, i can get it setting at the computer sometimes if i get hot, that is how bad it is, not a normal itch it is like pins and needles coming through my skin.


 

Just read your post about taking both D-Bol AND Anadrol?  You're not really taking two 17a-a toxic orals are you?  If so, the combined toxicity to your liver would be through the roof.  Never take two 17a-a compounds simultaneously.  If you are no longer taking the D-bol nor Anadrol, you might be experiencing some short-term effects of stressed liver which includes severe needle-like itching.


----------



## bigpapa101 (Dec 22, 2010)

BigBird said:


> Keep us posted with the blood work results.  Hopefully, it's got nothing to do with your liver.  Would your friend be willing to let you sample another batch just to see if you get same itching dilemma?




im sure he would, i have more...i tried some from an old batch and still am getting the same sides.  very very irritating since i love this product so much you know what i mean, ill keep you posted!


----------



## bigpapa101 (Dec 22, 2010)

BigBird said:


> Just read your post about taking both D-Bol AND Anadrol?  You're not really taking two 17a-a toxic orals are you?  If so, the combined toxicity to your liver would be through the roof.  Never take two 17a-a compounds simultaneously.  If you are no longer taking the D-bol nor Anadrol, you might be experiencing some short-term effects of stressed liver which includes severe needle-like itching.



I know you are not suppose to take them both at the same time but i have for so long to kick start cycles it has kind of became a habit you know what i mean?  I did Anadrol at 25mg ED and Dbol at 30 mg ED, all and all it all equals out to about the same...i do this for the first 4-6 weeks of my cycles.  I hope this is not what it is, i doubt it but then again you never know..thanks for the feed back!


----------



## BigBird (Dec 22, 2010)

D-bol is actually stronger mg per mg than Anadrol but they can't be compared in the sense that you are "only" taking 55mg of oral aas ED.  They're still two different compounds.  Taking them togerther is similar to presenting a razor balde to your liver for processing.  You said it's been a habit and over time certain liver ailments/damage cannot be reversed.  I really hope you're in the clear regarding the liver.  The liver is very resilient and tough but in the future, be nice to the liver and only take either the 'Drol or the Dbol for 4-6 weeks.  That is unless you L-values are elevated then you'll have to eliminate the orals.  Hope things turn out ok for ya.


----------



## bigpapa101 (Dec 22, 2010)

BigBird said:


> D-bol is actually stronger mg per mg than Anadrol but they can't be compared in the sense that you are "only" taking 55mg of oral aas ED.  They're still two different compounds.  Taking them togerther is similar to presenting a razor balde to your liver for processing.  You said it's been a habit and over time certain liver ailments/damage cannot be reversed.  I really hope you're in the clear regarding the liver.  The liver is very resilient and tough but in the future, be nice to the liver and only take either the 'Drol or the Dbol for 4-6 weeks.  That is unless you L-values are elevated then you'll have to eliminate the orals.  Hope things turn out ok for ya.



Thanks and i will keep you posted...plus anyone else that has experienced this help would be great!


----------



## superted (Dec 22, 2010)

Dbol and Anadrol is pretty popular stack havnt had issues other than the drol being a bit of an appetite killer, I also have tren ace in there and this pins and needles thing is not something I've had or seen before


----------



## ROID (Dec 22, 2010)

bigpapa101 said:


> I get my Tren and Tren only from a trusted friend that i have seen him make it as i have made it myself.  He makes it from the fina pellets and it is real legit stuff, no one else is having this problem just me that i know of and i know there is alot of it going around here...



tren pellets is always the best option, IMO.  I would prefer the pellets even over Tren powder. I know EXACTLY what is in the pellets. Who knows what kind of impurities are in the powders.

Bro, being that you are using a few other items, its going to be hard to say what the problem is. Have you used all the other hormones before ? Is this the first time you have used anything from your source this time ?

 It would be nice if you could eliminate one hormone at a time until the side effects subside but I would take this very serious. You body is having a bad reaction to something. People have went into Anaphylactic  shock for something as seemingly harmless as a big sting.

I would stop everything, EVERYTHING and wait until the blood work comes back. Be honest with your doctor about everything. Don't be afraid to tell him. Plenty of time to run gear in the future.

Think about any changes in you diet or habits. Ask you friend if he done anything different ? What size filter did he use ? did he only filter once ? is it possible he blew out a filter because he put too much pressure ? I've made a lot of tren and even when using a larger .45um filter i apply only enough pressure for 1 or 2 drips per second MAX. Did he use a kit ?, BTW, those kits are shit. you dont need them and you have no clue as to what the dose is

last, everyone is going to have an opinion on here and most of them are very good ones but I don't know of anyone that has a M.D. I would focus on accurate information and don't let me or anything else cloud your judgment. Keep us informed. this could be useful information for everyone


----------



## VictorZ06 (Dec 22, 2010)

I fear you may have a problem with your liver.  What you are describing sounds very much like Jaundice.  Jaundice is also accompanied by intense itching and is a result of liver damage or scarring.  These are also symptoms of Cholestasis....any condition in which the flow of bile from the liver is blocked.  Have you had any of these symptoms.....

Nausea
Vomiting
Abdominal pain
Loss of appetite
Diarrhea
Tiredness
Weakness
Yellow eyes
Yellow skin
Dark urine
Swelling in feet


If so....get to your doc ASAP.


/V


----------



## bigpapa101 (Dec 22, 2010)

VictorZ06 said:


> I fear you may have a problem with your liver.  What you are describing sounds very much like Jaundice.  Jaundice is also accompanied by intense itching and is a result of liver damage or scarring.  These are also symptoms of Cholestasis....any condition in which the flow of bile from the liver is blocked.  Have you had any of these symptoms.....
> 
> Nausea
> Vomiting
> ...



Only sides besides the itching is the tiredness and dark urine, none of the others...yall got me scared now.  Trust me i am very anxious for all the blood test to come back!  I have quit taking the tren completly now for a week and stopped the prop and only been doing the sus325 two shots a week.  Still getting the itching so idk!


----------



## BigBird (Dec 22, 2010)

superted said:


> Dbol and Anadrol is pretty popular stack havnt had issues other than the drol being a bit of an appetite killer, I also have tren ace in there and this pins and needles thing is not something I've had or seen before


 
I was following your journal documenting goal of benching 500lbs and I noticed a couple people gave you a hard time/disagreed with your stacking of the two.  I know you weren't recommending your routine to anyone else, you were just documenting your own routine but do think there is potential for real damage caused by stacking multiple 17a orals?


----------



## BigBird (Dec 22, 2010)

bigpapa101 said:


> Only sides besides the itching is the tiredness and dark urine, none of the others...yall got me scared now. Trust me i am very anxious for all the blood test to come back! I have quit taking the tren completly now for a week and stopped the prop and only been doing the sus325 two shots a week. Still getting the itching so idk!


 

Sorry BP but the dark urine also is a strong indicator of a liver issue.  How's the color of your eye whites and skin?


----------



## ROID (Dec 22, 2010)

bigpapa101 said:


> Only sides besides the itching is the tiredness and dark urine, none of the others...yall got me scared now.  Trust me i am very anxious for all the blood test to come back!  I have quit taking the tren completly now for a week and stopped the prop and only been doing the sus325 two shots a week.  Still getting the itching so idk!



you really need to stop everything. Putting a cycle on hold for a few weeks isn't a big deal.

If you have insurance or even if you don't I would go and describe your symptoms to another doctor.

Chances are its nothing Bro.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Dec 22, 2010)

bigpapa101 said:


> Only sides besides the itching is the tiredness and dark urine, none of the others...yall got me scared now.  Trust me i am very anxious for all the blood test to come back!  I have quit taking the tren completly now for a week and stopped the prop and only been doing the sus325 two shots a week.  Still getting the itching so idk!



Bro...I don't want to get you nervous, but dark urine is not a very good sign at all.  I would stop everything and seek real medical advice as soon as you can.  Like right now.  Keep us posted.



/V


----------



## BigBird (Dec 22, 2010)

VictorZ06 said:


> Bro...I don't want to get you nervous, but dark urine is not a very good sign at all. I would stop everything and seek real medical advice as soon as you can. Like right now. Keep us posted.
> 
> 
> 
> /V


 

x2!


----------



## bigpapa101 (Dec 22, 2010)

the dark urine is no more than the dark urine i would get when i normally run tren though, but i do see where you are coming from....my eyes look good.  Im going to call my doctor.


----------



## BigBird (Dec 22, 2010)

Good call.  Let us know how you make out.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Dec 22, 2010)

bigpapa101 said:


> the dark urine is no more than the dark urine i would get when i normally run tren though, but i do see where you are coming from....my eyes look good.  Im going to call my doctor.



Tren does make your urine a bit darker...up to a certain point.  Is it still dark after you stopped taking the tren for a week?  By now with ACE, it should be back to it's normal color....IF tren is the culprit here.  Best of luck to you, hope it's nothing bro.


/V


----------



## SloppyJ (Dec 22, 2010)

What if it's the sust? That's the only thing that he's still on. Have you used this sust before?


----------



## bigpapa101 (Dec 22, 2010)

Just got off the phone with nurse she said that with the test they got back so far, my good cholesterol is low cant remember the exact number but it is low and my triglicerites are very high 215 i think and suppose to be 125 at the highest, this is all they got.  Do you know if these have anything to do with the itching and the other sides and what do you recommend, i take fishoil already for the cholesterol.


----------



## Glycomann (Dec 22, 2010)

Could be real problems.  Then again it could be benign.  It's common to get the itchies on cycle.  I use to get it almost very time and it would last a week or so and go away.


----------



## bigpapa101 (Dec 22, 2010)

no bro this is not at all normal in no shape or form...been doing this for years!


----------



## BigBird (Dec 23, 2010)

Make it a point to inquire if your liver values were part of the lab work they did.


----------



## Crank (Dec 23, 2010)

mastaron 100 and tren a seem to give me painfull sweats on my back. feels like needles... but its just little pimples starting. are you shoot eod? you may have to shoot ed. just lower ur dose. you may be sensitive to fluctuating blood levels. i know i am.


----------



## bigpapa101 (Dec 23, 2010)

Crank said:


> mastaron 100 and tren a seem to give me painfull sweats on my back. feels like needles... but its just little pimples starting. are you shoot eod? you may have to shoot ed. just lower ur dose. you may be sensitive to fluctuating blood levels. i know i am.




I have done it both ways ED and EOD I personaly like to shoot ED but it just depends on what i am running with the tren, I got a call yesterday evening and the nurse said all my test were back so hopefully the doctor will read them and call me today, or i will probably call him.  By the way my liver values are always in my test...he done every possible test you could ever imagine, all the way from liver values to allergy panel test, probably call him in a little bit and thanks to all of the support atleast somebody cares! LOL!

BP


----------



## Crank (Dec 23, 2010)

you tell him about gear??


----------



## ROID (Dec 23, 2010)

I've ran a lot of different gear, sometimes at higher doses and I never itch and my urine is always clear or bright yellow because of vitamins


----------



## bigpapa101 (Dec 23, 2010)

Oh yea, im always honest with my doctor...i love my doc. he is the man!  No matter what you should always be honest with your doctor!  He is your doc not the DEA!

BP


----------



## Crank (Dec 23, 2010)

dark urine on tren is common! drink extra water!

use the google machine... type in .Dark Urine From Trenbolone. and see all the damn posts on it. look at all the posts about the same issue. i know it happens to me. tren is released through urine

Short-term side effects include insomniaInsomnia
Insomnia  is a symptom which can accompany several sleep, medical and psychiatric  disorders, characterized by persistent difficulty falling asleep and/or  difficulty staying asleep. Insomnia is typically followed by functional  impairment while awake....

, high blood pressure, night sweats, increased aggression and libidoLibido
Libido  in its common usage means sexual desire; however, more technical  definitions, such as those found in the work of Carl Jung, are more  general, referring to libido as the free creative—or psychic—energy an  individual has to put toward personal development or individuation.  Libido tends to be...

 . However, since women will suffer virilizationVirilization
In  biology and medicine, virilization refers to the biological development  of sex differences, changes that make a male body different from a  female body. Most of the changes of virilization are produced by  androgens...

 effects even at small doses, this drug  should not be taken by a female. Kidney toxicity has been suggested, but  has not yet been proven, and scientific evidence supporting the idea is  absent from the bodybuilding community that perpetuates this idea. The  origin of this myth most likely has to do with the rust colored oxidized  metabolites of trenbolone which are excreted in urine and often  mistaken for blood. Trenbolone and 17epi-trenbolone are both excreted in  urine as conjugates that can be hydrolyzed with beta-glucuronidase.  This implies that trenbolone leaves the body as beta-glucuronideGlucuronide
A  glucuronide, also known as glucuronoside, is any substance produced by  linking glucuronic acid to another substance via a glycosidic bond...

s or sulfateSulfate
In inorganic chemistry, a sulfate  is a salt of sulfuric acid.-Chemical properties:...

s.


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Dec 23, 2010)

I always feel bad for people when I hear about their side effects from Tren. 
I ran it at 50mg ED for my first cycle and had no problems whatsoever. Wishing you the best of luck !


----------



## VictorZ06 (Dec 23, 2010)

Crank said:


> dark urine on tren is common! drink extra water!



Yes, I said tren will make your urine darker.....but it does not explain his severe pruritus.  To rule out the symptom of jaundice, would your stool happen to be of a different/lighter color?  Jaundice or cholestasis can sometimes be so severe that it causes ya to scratch your skin raw, and possibly go insane.  Good luck bro.



/V


----------



## floridaboy07 (Dec 23, 2010)

I have had a bad itch and cough at the same time.. like non stop itching that got inflamed after i was done itching.. almost all day long i had the itchs.. While on Tren to. Im fine now.. Its been over a year now.. Lasted about a month after my cycle. in my opinion , i think you will be just fine.. Honestly search google.. lots of people get the itch, a cough, insomnia, etc.. some people react more in certain areas then others.. Ive know people to not get anything.. Just search around and you will see peoples posts..


----------



## floridaboy07 (Dec 23, 2010)

ive also heard some people say their doctors said it could be a allergic reaction to the oil.. maybe allergic to 19-nors but i highly doubt it


----------



## zoinks (Oct 15, 2012)

Did you find out where the itches came from?


----------

